# New guy with Model 29, tips and loads?



## daveboy (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi

New guy here. Owned a 686 for several years and love it. Just purchased its big brother...a Model 29-10 with 4" barrel. I shot it for the first time yesterday, and what a hoot! It is the first DA .44 magnum I have fired. It's "bite" with full-house loads was less than what I experienced when shooting a couple of Blackhawk SA revolvers a few years ago. The action is much smoother than I expected for these newer revolvers and the finish is excellent. I don't care for the lock, but with lawsuits around every corner I can certainly understand why S&W put it there.

Not for my questions: 

Although the action is pretty slick right out of the box, is there anything that a "shadetree" gunsmith could do to improve it without screwing things up. I know this is a loaded question, because everything depends on one's experience and ability. I have put spring kits in these revolvers before and am not afraid to disassemble/reassemble. But, I don't want to try anything that could screw things up. Just looking for any easy to do tips.

I have reloaded for years and would like some ideas for cast SWC loads for shooting paper. I know the reloading manuals have lots of loads, but what have you folks had luck with?

Thanks
daveboy


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

first, get some snap caps and dry fire it.... then put 500 rounds thru it.... that should allow for the contact surfaces to wear in..... then see if it need a trigger job


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I gave up my Model 29 (which I had owned for Decades!) when I sized down to self defense carry weapons only. I always had best luck with .44 Special equivalent loads as far as accuracy went. I used magnum brass but loaded light. The .44 Special was and still is, one of the most accurate loads out there. I also had a Model 24 and it was probably the most accurate revolver I have ever shot.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Cheap upgrade and will save your hands: rubber grips. I put Pachymayers on mine (years ago); Hogue and Uncle Mikes make rubber grips too. 

As an extra benefit it preserves the condition wooden grips so if you decide to sell it you can put them back on and the weapon will look lots newer.

Mine was a "limited edition" with a 2-1/2" barrel and a round butt in stainless steel. But the limted edition sold out right away and S & W made it a regular production item.

The shorter barrel alters the vector of the recoil. Instead of raising your arm after each shot it wanted to twist back in the grip of the hand. A 4" barrel is much easier to control. I liked the round butt though--it fit my hands better.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I've got Hogue on mine. It feels like your fingers are sinking into the gun--love 'em. My deer hunting load is a 200 grain Hornady HP/XTP over 26.2 grains of H110. It's a screamer. I've never seen an exit wound, even on a head shot, and I've never had a deer make another foot print. It's like turning off a light switch when you shoot them. The tracking chore got a lot easier...(I wonder where he went? Oh, look! There he is...) LOL


----------

